# When to plant the last planting of potatoes - Zone 5?



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Is it too early? Too late? Right on time? I am wanting to get one last planting in, if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't go by zone, that doesn't have anything to do with potatoes in the summer. You need to know your average frost date. Choose a variety that will at least blossom before the plants are killed by frost. If that's only as far as the plants get they should at least have small potatoes.


----------



## cfgguy (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

Where are you in Indiana? I have a localised planting calendar down to city and town level for all states of the USA. If you give me your location, I can tell you what our calendar recommends. This calendar eliminates the need to use the zonal planting system and also incorporates use of planets for planting on over 130 vegetables, herbs and grains. Our web site is at www.cityfoodgrowers.com

If you don't want to post your location on the forum, send me a private message via this forum.

regards
Peter


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in what I call Zone 4 & some say zone 5 & I just planted potatoes about 2 weeks ago. They are doing well. A Local potato farmer here said he planted the end of June last year here & had plenty of time to harvest. He said you just have to get them up before the ground freezes, don't know if that's right or not but mine will be out before that. 
I would think in Indiana if you get them in now, you'll be fine.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

We will do a second planting here in about a week. Although it won't be a large crop, it will give some eating and the rest I save for next years seed potatoes.


----------



## knoche (Feb 9, 2009)

Check out the NWS for the early/late/average first frost dates for your location.
http://cdo.ncdc.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/cl...ctive=prod_select2&prodtype=CLIM2001&subrnum=

I am in 5b and my local average first frost occurs Oct 7 with a range from 9/8 to 11/15.
The average first drop to 32F is 10/21.
For October the mean is 51F with the record low is -2F
We have a large daily range and considerable daily variability around the mean. (In other words we can have a hard freeze and still get back into the 70Fs the next day)
Potatoes need from 90-120 days to set potatoes. I usually harvest before a hard freeze but after first frost.
Working backwards I would be a couple of weeks late on average but would probably get some small potatoes and I might get lucky and get another month. Row cover might get me a couple of extra weeks on top of that. Last year I harvested in mid Nov.

I think it has already been mentioned but http://www.cityfoodgrowers.com/ has a reasonable calendar that is localized for a locale you set. It says that for my location June would have been ideal... which is about right.
You are at the mercy of the weather. Take your best shot.


----------

